# Bag from plastic bags



## M.Susa (Aug 12, 2015)

Does anyone have this problem? I cannot seem to get straight strips. I smooth, I fold, I snip off both ends, but when I cut the strips they come out ruffled. what am I doing wrong?


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

May possibly be the scissors you are using. Sounds like the very edges of your strips are getting stretched - or tugged on.


----------



## lindaag (Sep 3, 2012)

sounds like dull scissors?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok can we see pictures. I would love to see your bag.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

A rotary cutter will cut straighter, as you weigh down the strips with a ruler as you cut. Would like to see your bag, too. I saw a snowman wreath made with white plastic bags, and it looked terrific.


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

Sounds interesting. I would like to see a picture also!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Only cut one bag at a time?


----------



## loremiko (Nov 25, 2015)

Here's a link to a google search for patterns to make different bags. 
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=pattern+to+make+plastic+bag+out+of+plastic+bags

Once there, you can also click on 'images' to see other types of bags,rugs, flip flops, bowls, etc. that have been put online. Have a look.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

like everyone said, maybe??? your scissors..but you will never get perfectly straight strips. the plastic is not material where you can iron it.when you fold it,place a couple of hard,heavy books on top for a few days,,it helps with flatening them out. a rotary cutter can even help,they are sharper. make sure you use these scissors for ONLY the plastic..no material.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

I have crocheted many plastic bag bags. Even if your stripes are not even, It will not show up in the finished product.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

I always use a rotary cutter and cut about 10 bags at a time. A rotary cutter is a good investment if you plan to keep making these. With a coupon you could probably get one for less than $10. The strips do not need to be perfectly even as differences will not show in the finished work at all. Would love to see your bag. I've made and sold 50 or so.


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

If you go this way you can usually find rotary cutters for crafts at one of the Dollar Stores. The one I bought there was $3.00 if you buy one from a fabric store you would be lucky to get one for under $40.00. I would use a rotary cutter for this project. Hope this helps.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It dose not matter if they are uneven or not as they get all scrunched up when you knit or crochet.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

knitteerli said:


> A rotary cutter will cut straighter, as you weigh down the strips with a ruler as you cut. Would like to see your bag, too. I saw a snowman wreath made with white plastic bags, and it looked terrific.


a rotary cutter might solve the problem....i cut almost everything with my cutter!!
Blessings


----------



## M.Susa (Aug 12, 2015)

My first purse, and first time sending a picture!


----------



## M.Susa (Aug 12, 2015)

This is the first bag from plastic bags, and my first try at sending a picture..
Jeanne


----------



## loremiko (Nov 25, 2015)

That is fantastic. I like the random coloring as well. I've been saving plastic bags for years. One day I'll get to them. Thank you for showing us your beautiful work.


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks very nice. You did a great job.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

in my area we don't have to many of the colored bags..mostly grey,tan,white & clear...would like the reds,blues,&oranges. i guess it depends upon the store and area where you are living. you can buy these bags but i'm not into buying a gross or more of them.


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nice and a big YEA to you for attaching your first picture!!!&#128522;


----------



## M.Susa (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh, thank you for the responses. While I was in CA I started the next bag adventure, I used all (mostly) white bags. I plan to make a large bag. That first one was just random but this one will be organized!!
When cutting the strips, even the white bags have either red or black or blue markings. when I put them together, I keep the blues, or whatever together..then a design just appears as you go.
My sister sent pink and blue and lavender bags from OHIO!
Yellow is Dollar General, Green is newspaper delivery, etc.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

M.Susa said:


> My first purse, and first time sending a picture!


Very nice.


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

I would love to see your bags.


----------

